# Finally - Found me a QSW



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

PNW - has all the cool cars.

Manual Windows, manual locks, no sunroof..

1986 QSW

I can hardly wait....


Now - i want to lower it - but heard it not so easy....


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

Nice find Cory. 

Do you need this? 










Jim


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

Ha. If it was 1986. 


Car suppose to be here august 22


----------



## rmolive (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice car , the suspension i believe that you don't to much options as Golf I or II. You can try to find sport wheels for the Quantum. In brazil we don't have nice version as syncro, normally when we lower this kind of cars we reduce the shockers and try to find a smaller springs.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Nice. Sharp car:thumbup:
I really like the white paint and the contrast with the black trim.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

how much are you asking?


----------



## snuffysdub (Jan 31, 2004)

Congrats! And hope you enjoy-it looks to be a real keeper. 

I know I still miss mine.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice find car looks really nice


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

ajz9415 said:


> Nice find car looks really nice


i wish it would just get here.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Nice find!

lower it??


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

It's here.... Gotta go get it tomorrow.

These came as well


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

it is here finally...

horrible pic in my driveway..











love the wagon - i fit 5 5x100 rims / tires and 4 4x100 steelies with tires in the car... 



















Passemnger side front window regulator broken and its missing outside window scrapper

WTB AD soon for the stuff - love the car.


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

SWEET car.
10+ years ago I had an 87 Wagon - Grampa Gold color - Fwd

actually just popped in this forum to see if maybe someone in NY/CT/RI/NJ can help me check out an 88 QSW I'm hoping to buy. It's red and I pissed because I like white the best and you have my car!!!!!!!


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

interesting, it has both door moldings on it,


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

i need a window scraper...

anyone?


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

i cant believe how hard parts are to find.











I would like a door panel driver side front with manual windows ( wow , i should maybe play lottery )

Also would like both front door speaker pods and the rear ones from a wagon..

Here is pic of rear










I bought these nice speakers and they dont quite fit so i want to modify, but want to have spare in case i get CrAzY

Here is close up of my damaged door panel.


----------

